# VTA Setup for carpet



## realdeal (Dec 28, 2007)

I've searched with no luck. Can anyone point me to some information about setting up a VTA car for carpet. I'm starting a class at our track and have a Losi XXX-S RTR with out of the box setup except for the VTA wheels, tires and body. The thing is a drift car. It's kind of fun to drive but the videos I see show the VTA cars hooking up pretty decently.

The track is gray ozite from CRC. It is pretty small - about a 120ft runline. The tires are the HPI part #s listed on the VTA website. I used Jack the Gripper traction compound.

I want to figure out a baseline setup to suggest so we can get guys up and running quickly.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

First of all you need to go out on the concrete and scuff the tires up. Then put some paragon on them (or other traction compound), and let it soak in. The i would start with the stock setup and go from there.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Make sure you let the Jack soak into the tires for 20-30 minutes. Brand new VTA tires don't hook up well anyway, unless your track already has a ton of grip. The more worn they get, the more traction they get, as the rubber stays softer, the foam insert breaks down some, and the rubber gets thinner.


----------



## realdeal (Dec 28, 2007)

I scuffed the tires and let the Jack The Gripper compound sit on them for a while. It's getting there. I don't feel like I'm driving on ice anymore.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

realdeal said:


> I don't feel like I'm driving on ice anymore.


Thats a good thing.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Now you just have to play with the setup to find a good balance between snappy aggressive steering and keeping the rear planted, or at least not sliding out. Droop and camber link location have big effects on VTA. You don't have the grip of foam tires or downforce of a racing body to mask the effects of setup changes, so you really feel them.


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm a big losi fan and thought I made a bad choice to run VTA. I have the only xxxs at our track. With fairly new tires and tried many setups I had a drift car results. Turns out my tires had a build up and more sauce on tires didn't help. I got some GOO GONE and cleaned my tires and wow. The car is now hooked up with no tire sauce. I wound up with blue springs up front and red out back. Took off my rear traction bar because I read many times LOSI XXX-s don't work well with them. I run a very large carpet track always with many 180 degree turns. With the 100ft straight away it wasn't a question of push or tight but controlled drifting into the wall most times. Good luck


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

Im new to the rc seen well been driving for a year of off road.
I have a tc3 I need a good start point other than putting it 
on the track and going.
thanks


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

.....


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

J Blaze:

Hi,

email me at

[email protected]


Thanks


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

J Blaze:

Hi,

emails sent. call me if you want.


Thanks


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

now all I need are my vta tires. been running smoth rubber tires.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

J Blaze:

Hi,

I'm heading down to MSI next week. do you want me to pick up a set for you?????

LMK


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

*Losi XXXS*

Can anyone help? There is a racer that has a XXXS and a Novak 21.5 motor. What spur/pinion (64 pitch) is anyone running?


----------



## Leonard (Jan 16, 2007)

108/47 in 64 pitch


----------

